# Critique please - 2 1/2 month old Miniature LaMancha buckling



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

He is a 2 1/2 months old registered Miniature LaMancha and was a gift from a good friend. He will be my first buckling and I will be using him as a sire on MM does. I do one day hope to show, I do milk. Thank you for looking and expressing your opinions on him. I am learning so all is appreciated.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He's gorgeous! I'll do him later, if I get the chance


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's cute! I think he may need a little copper if the upper pictures are recent.

It's hard to critique a growing kid as they often go through weird awkward stages. But from what I can see, I like his rear set - seems to have decent width back there. He's a little short bodied (may just be the picture, or his growth stage), but he seems to have a nice, level topline. Good capacity and rear angulation. 

If his mother's udder is nice, I think he's going to make a good buck.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you both. Margaret I hope you can find the time He had been here a little less than a week when these pictures where taken. He had been weaned but I have a doe in milk I am milking and have put him back on a bottle adding FirMeadows herbal dewormer, garlic tincture and kifer.. He is now also getting free fed goat minerals and kelp along with free feeding a good quality grass hay and some alfalfa once a day. He is such a cool little guy. I'm really enjoying him.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Would you happen to have any pictures of his dam?


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I do have two pictures of his dam. His sire and dam are half siblings through their dam and I have included a couple pictures of his sire. I also have a webpage set up for this buckling but I wasn't sure about mentioning it.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

His webpage does have some pictures and pedigrees. I didn't want this to seem as a farm sales pitch, but he is a dairy animal so his genetics are important... should I share? no hurt feelings if not.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cons

~Needs copper

~lacks brisket

~longer neck

~leaner neck

~sharper withers

~Smoother blended shoulders, brisket, withers etc.

Pros

~long topline

~Level topline

~Strong topline

~Strong chine

~level rump

~OK length of rump, would be nice to see it longer though

~uphill...sort of:lol:

~good angulation to rear legs

~strong rear pasterns

~Strong front pasterns

~straight front legs

~Strong straight rear legs

~Strong front legs

~Excellent width of body

~Good width of chest

~Good depth of heart girth

~Really nice depth of barrel

~nice length of body

~Hocks parallel with pins


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Casa_la_Palma said:


> His webpage does have some pictures and pedigrees. I didn't want this to seem as a farm sales pitch, but he is a dairy animal so his genetics are important... should I share? no hurt feelings if not.


Sure, nothing wrong with showing what genetics you have on here  I think dairy folks kinda like looking at other folks goat genetics....I know I like seeing other peoples Kiko bloodlines


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Margaret! Wow! I appreciate your time very much.

Hank has a webpage. I have done as much research as possible, but always hunting new information.

http://www.casalapalmaminiaturelamanchas.com/hank.html


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, I get a 404 error Not Found when I click that link....


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

does this work? http://www.casalapalmaminiaturelamanchas.com/snowdale-acres-hank.html


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Worked for me!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup! Works for me  Very nice page, he's got some good goats in his pedigree!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh good! Thank you both and Thank you Cedar Point. I am just so tickled to have him!


----------

